# POWERLINE BBS-20 mk II 240v Bandsaw



## amodernmyth (30 Sep 2010)

Would anyone be able to help me?
Ive found this bandsaw on ebay (POWERLINE BBS-20 mk II 240v Bandsaw), but in the description it doesnt explain the maximum cutting depth is and the maximum throat depth

If anyone could help me it will be much appreciated.

Gari


----------



## Mike.C (30 Sep 2010)

amodernmyth":7uk1h56i said:


> Would anyone be able to help me?
> Ive found this bandsaw on ebay (POWERLINE BBS-20 mk II 240v Bandsaw), but in the description it doesnt explain the maximum cutting depth is and the maximum throat depth
> 
> If anyone could help me it will be much appreciated.
> ...



Hi Gari welcome to the forum. Your picture has been caught in the spam trap which will disappear when you have placed a few more posts.

Cheers

Mike


----------



## amodernmyth (30 Sep 2010)

Thanks Mike 

I didnt realise it had do that

Thanks again 

Gari


----------



## xy mosian (30 Sep 2010)

That looks exactly like my Burgess BBS20 band saw. For which without digging around to find mine in the loft, i.e. from memory, the maximum depth of cut is 75mm (depending on material), and the throat depth is about 300mm.

HTH xy


----------



## 9fingers (30 Sep 2010)

These are rather nasty saws only capable of light work.
Originally made by Burgess and now seem to be re-badged Powerline.

Not sure what the spares situation is now as I believe they are no longer made.

I would definitely try before you buy with a task that is representative of the work you want it to do.

hth

Bob


----------



## big soft moose (30 Sep 2010)

I agree with bob - most of those three wheel offerings are a pile of shiite, not only do they have a very limited depth of cut but they also break blades with monotonous regularity.

Unless you are looking to only cut out shapes in thin material I'd strongly suggest giving that the swerve and going for a two wheel model.


----------



## Steve Maskery (30 Sep 2010)

There is a reason why 3-wheelers disappeared...
The blade has to turn through a very tight radius and metal doesn't like doing that.
Save up for a more modern 2-wheeler.

But welcome! 
S


----------



## 9fingers (30 Sep 2010)

I reckon it is only small three wheelers that give problems.
Three wheelers fundamentally allow a bigger throat than the diameter of the wheels.
For example my BS has a 18" throat with only 12" wheels.

Bob


----------



## Steve Maskery (30 Sep 2010)

Fair enough, Bob, but many of the 3-wheelers had only 6" wheels - that's a different matter, isn't it?
S


----------



## 9fingers (30 Sep 2010)

Quite agree Steve.

The OP should possibly avoid small wheel three wheelers.
We still have to hear what he wants to do with it. Cutting 4mm ply for dolls houses will be fine, re-sawing veneers up to the max capacity will end in tears.
The little Kity two wheelers seem to be loved by their owners and could be a good compromise.

Bob


----------



## Steve Maskery (30 Sep 2010)

My mate Brian-next-door has a little Incra. 12", I think, certainly no more. It's small but very high engineering build quality.

S


----------



## amodernmyth (30 Sep 2010)

Thanks to all of you that have replied and helped me with this  

I think reading what you have all said, a 2 wheel bandsaw is better, only reason im asking on depth of cut, is i have wood for a guitar that im making and its 1 7/8" in depth, and is very tough wood.

Thank you all once again, you have been a big help.

Gari


----------



## 9fingers (30 Sep 2010)

Gari,

That Powerline is far too lightweight for what you are considering.
Take a look at Dewalt, Kity or Incra for something better matched with out being taking up too much room in the workshop.

Good Luck

Bob


----------



## jimi43 (1 Oct 2010)

I do all of my guitar and tool work on a DW739 and they are dirt cheap on fleaBay now...and excellent (once you get a blade from Ian)....

Not for pro use maybe...but not pro prices either.

Jim


----------



## AndyT (1 Oct 2010)

Let's not dismiss little three wheelers quite so quickly...

I've got a Burgess BK3 plus, dating probably from the 70s, that I bought cheap secondhand. With a 1/2" or 3/8" blade from Axminster I've used it to cut up to its maximum depth (3") in soft and hard woods. For example, I taper cut some 3" oak table legs. And the blades don't break - the three wheel design means that the bending is less acute than it would be with the small wheels.

Mind you, it's possible that later cheaper versions don't have the big lump of a 250W motor that mine does.


----------

